

The iPhone Is 5 Years Old -- How Has It Changed The World? - boh
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-iphone-is-5-years-old-2012-6

======
orillian
The article points to a lot of crazy facts about the iPhone, but what it does
not do is bring an argument to the table that suggests it actually "Changed
the World".

Unfortunately the author believes generation of profits and revenues for a
rather select group of companies has revolutionized something, or been
significant in some way.

We have more and more people that are able to buy tech like the iPhone and
Apple has managed to garner a significant portion of that trend. It has pushed
Capitalism, Commercialism, and what I like to call "Brand"ism, but it has not
been proven to have unto itself done anything significant.

Has Apple through the iPhone reduced the number of hungry in the world,
improved global environmental stability (most likely the opposite due to the
manufacturing process.), or in any real way done anything altruistic in nature
for humanity?

So while it has sold a shit tonne; it has fueled what amounts to probably a
100 billion dollar economy it has not changed anything.

